# Place du trait d'union dans les nombres



## amelie25

Bonsoir,
je commence à enseigner le français et j'ai quelques doutes sur comment enseigner l'emploi des traits d'union avec les nombres. Je suis au courant des modifications orthographiques de 1990 où il est indiqué que le trait d'union se met entre chaque chiffre: deux-mille-trois-cent-quatre. Où en est-il de l'application de ces règles, car dans le livre que nous utilisons, cette règle n'est pas du tout suivie? Sont-elles obligatoires ou optionnelles? Merci.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## PrincesseDuFeu

Je ne suis qu'une étudiante, mais j'ai entendu dire que cette règle était plutôt optionnelle, qu'on pouvait continuer à employer la vieille règle (et personnellement, je suis née en 1992 et j'ai pourtant appris la "vieille" métode...)


----------



## shrekspeare

Oui, d'ailleurs, les règles de 1990 s'appellent en réalité "les recommandations de 1990".
Elles ne sont absolument pas obligatoires […].


----------



## lunali2000

Salut,

J'ai des problèmes en écrivant cette date en français. Pourriez-vous m'indiquer s'il y a des traits d'union entre mille et neuf?? Voici ce que je pense
April 1, 1988.

le premier avril mil-neuf-cent*-quatre-vingt-huit*

ou

le premier avril mil neuf cent-quatre-vingt-huit

Merci beaucoup


----------



## pointvirgule

Vous y étiez presque ! 

le premier avril mille neuf cent quatre-vingt-huit

[…]

--------
Ajout : en chiffres, on écrit : le 1er avril 1988.


----------



## SwissPete

Il y a ici un site intéressant, qui montre comment écrire les chiffres.


----------



## tilt

Je suis étonné que personne ne fasse référence à ce que je trouve être l'une des meilleures réformes de l'orthographe proposées par l'Académie Française (que je n'approuve pourtant pas toujours, loin de là).

Il est dorénavant recommandé d'écrire les numéraux avec un trait d'union *entre tous les éléments qui les composent, sans exception*_.
Mille-neuf-cent-quatre-vingt-huit_ est donc parfaitement correct, et nettement plus simple à retenir !


----------



## Nicomon

[…]

Bien d'accord pour ce qui est des traits d'union partout, en particulier pour un chèque. Je l'aurais mentionné... si tu ne l'avais pas déjà fait. 
Mais tu n'as peut-être pas lu ce détail écrit sous les accords, sur le site de SwissPete


> Certains de ces adjectifs numéraux cardinaux peuvent avoir une valeur ordinale pour exprimer l'année, le jour, les parties d'un ouvrage, le numéro d'une rue, le nom d'un souverain... ils restent alors invariables


 Et c'est suivi d'exemples parmi lesquels : la page quatre-vingt (80e)


----------



## Gervaise

Punky Zoé said:


> Je pense que c'est _cent*-*vingt ans_





Punky Zoé said:


> Eh bien, on écrirait cent-quatre-vingts.


Cent vingt et cent quatre-vingts je dirais plutôt. Il me semble qu'on ne met pas de tiret pour les parties au-dessus de cent.

[…]


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
Depuis la réforme de l'orthographe de 1990, on met *des traits d'union* (pas des tirets ) entre toutes les parties d'un nombre composé. 
Avant : cent vingt-deux
Aujourd'hui : cent-vingt-deux.

[…]


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Cette fameuse réforme de 1990 ... Pour information, ma fille en sixième vient de réviser l'écriture des nombres ... et point de réforme apprise ! C'est toujours trait d'union en dessous de cent sauf si remplacé par "et" et pas de trait d'union au dessus !


----------



## tilt

C'est d'autant plus dommage que si l'un des points de la réforme de 1990 était le bienvenu, c'était justement celui-là !


----------



## Maître Capello

TitTornade said:


> Depuis la réforme de l'orthographe de 1990, on met *des traits d'union* (pas des tirets ) entre toutes les parties d'un nombre composé.


Oui, *sauf* pour les nombres qui sont des substantifs : _un million_, _un milliard_, etc.


----------



## Viobi

Alors c'est *quatre-cents *(avec trait d'union donc ?) et plus *quatre cents*?
Je suis un vieux débris, j'en suis douloureusement consciente, mais on doit donc écrire, depuis bientôt vingt ans, _*sept-mille-six-cent-dix-huit*_? Crénom* que c'est donc étrange à l'œil! (Preuve que c'est pas appliqué...)

*dédicace à hugohaas


----------



## Maître Capello

Viobi said:


> on doit donc écrire, depuis bientôt vingt ans, _*sept-mille-six-cent-dix-huit*_?


Non, on ne « doit » pas, mais c'est recommandé par les rectifications de 1990. Pour ma part, je ne tiens pas compte de l'orthographe réformée…


----------



## quinoa

Maître Capello a bien raison de rappeler que cette "fameuse" réforme n'est qu'une liste de recommandations, donc pas de force coercitive, d'où la non-application encore dans les programmes.

De toute façon, mais ce n'est que mon "petit" point de vue, je ne la trouve pas géniale cette réforme!!!!


----------



## TitTornade

Selon wikipedia, l'Académie Française a dit ceci au sujet de la réforme de 1990 : "L’orthographe actuelle reste d’usage, et les «  recommandations » du Conseil supérieur de la langue française ne portent que sur des mots qui pourront être écrits de manière différente sans constituer des incorrections ni être considérés comme des fautes."

Alors, écrivons les nombres avec des traits d'union où on veut, tant que ça correspond à une réforme d'une époque ou d'une autre 

Sinon, y a-t-il encore des enseignants qui font écrire "je connois, tu connois..." aux élèves ? J'imagine que tous les opposants à la réforme de 1835 ont disparu maintenant


----------



## Aoyama

Pas de trait d'union à cent vingt (ans). Il y a plein de trucs bizarres dans cette pseudo réforme qui complique encore plus les choses.
[…]


----------



## tilt

Pour ce qui est de l'écriture des nombres, je trouve au contraire que cette réforme, en généralisant le trait d'union, va dans le bon sens ! Il est bien dommage que l'école ne l'enseigne pas ; la langue française est suffisamment compliquée comme ça.


----------



## TitTornade

Elle permet même de faire la différence entre "cent vingtième*s*" et "cent-vingtième" ! 

Un cas isolé ne signifie pas que l'école ne l'enseigne pas... Surtout que l'exemple donné par Lacuzon (_C'est toujours trait d'union en dessous de cent sauf si remplacé par "et" et pas de trait d'union au dessus_) n'est pas en accord avec l'écriture pré-réforme : dans les deux cas, on écrit vingt-et-un, si je me trompe pas...


----------



## Gervaise

Hum, il me semble que l'exemple que tu donnes ne fonctionne pas puisque ce serait cent vingtième*s *(100/20) mais l'idée est là oui, la réforme permet de distinguer certaines fractions que l'ancienne orthographe ne permettait pas (en provenance de l'article Wikipédia trait d'union) : mille-cent vingt-septièmes (1 100/27) et mille cent-vingt-septièmes (1000/127).

Edit en-dessous : ah ben je suis d'accord pour dire que ce n'est pas très utile, c'était juste pour reprendre l'idée de TitTornade avec un exemple valide. Je trouve aussi que l'orthographe d'avant la réforme est plus pratique et plus esthétique.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Pour ce qui est de l'écriture des nombres, je trouve au contraire que cette réforme, en généralisant le trait d'union, va dans le bon sens !


Non, elle va justement dans le mauvais sens puisqu'on ne peut pas la généraliser entièrement (cf. mon message concernant les nombres substantifs). Selon la réforme, il faudrait en effet écrire _trois-cent-vingt-sept millions deux-cent-trente-trois-mille-six-cent-cinquante-et-un._ (Noter les absences de trait d'union avant et après _millions_.)

Il eût mieux valu supprimer tout trait d'union… 



> Il est bien dommage que l'école ne l'enseigne pas ; la langue française est suffisamment compliquée comme ça.


Je trouve au contraire que la règle actuelle est suffisamment simple : trait d'union uniquement pour les nombres inférieurs à cent qui ne comportent pas de _et_…



TitTornade said:


> Surtout que l'exemple donné par Lacuzon (_C'est toujours trait d'union en dessous de cent sauf si remplacé par "et" et pas de trait d'union au dessus_) n'est pas en accord avec l'écriture pré-réforme : dans les deux cas, on écrit vingt-et-un, si je me trompe pas...


Non, selon l'orthographe traditionnelle c'est bien sans trait d'union de part et d'autre de _et_, donc _vingt et un_.



Gervaise said:


> l'idée est là oui, la réforme permet de distinguer certaines fractions que l'ancienne orthographe ne permettait pas (en provenance de l'article Wikipédia trait d'union) : mille-cent vingt-septièmes (1 100/27) et mille cent-vingt-septièmes (1000/127).


Mais qui écrirait de telles fractions en toutes lettres !?  Ça me semble être un argument assez artificiel…


----------



## Lacuzon

TitTornade said:


> dans les deux cas, on écrit vingt-et-un, si je me trompe pas...


Bonsoir,

En pré-réforme, c'est _vingt et un_ donc sans traits d'union.


----------



## riga

*1.741.002 en lettre et ponctuation*

Bonjour,

Je veux écrire en lettre ce montant :

Mille sept quarante-et-un euros et 002. 

pouvez vous me corriger ou me confirmer cette ponctuation .


Cordialement.


----------



## Donaldos

Si les points sont les séparateurs des milliers :

_1 741 002 = un million sept cent quarante et un mille deux_

On peut éventuellement remplacer les espaces par des traits d'union.


----------



## Maître Capello

Donaldos said:


> On peut éventuellement remplacer les espaces par des traits d'union.


On peut remarquer que les _Rectifications de l'orthographe_ édictées par le Conseil supérieur de la langue française en 1990 ne parlent pas explicitement du cas de _million_ et _milliard_. Certain linguistes comme Goosse ainsi que l'Académie française interprètent les rectifications différemment pour ces deux noms : étant donné que ce sont des substantifs et non des adjectifs numéraux (comme _un_, _dix_, _cent_ ou _mille_, par exemple), ils en concluent que ces substantifs font exception à la règle et qu'ils ne sont donc ni précédés ni suivis directement d'un trait d'union.

André Goosse, _Le Bon Usage_, § 110, c, 15e éd. :


> Telle est la règle traditionnelle, selon laquelle il ne faut donc pas de trait d’union 1) s’il y a _et_ : _vingt et un, vingt et unième_ ; 2) si l’un des composés par addition est _cent_ ou _mille_ : _cent un, mille deux, trois mille cent_. — Le Conseil supérieur de la langue française a proposé la suppression de ces deux exceptions. On peut donc écrire :_ vingt-et-un, vingt-et-unième, cent-un, mille-deux_, etc. — _Million _et _milliard_, qui sont des noms, échappent à cette rectification : _trois millions cent_.



L'Académie laisse entendre dans son article sur les nombres (cf. § 2) qu'il faudrait un trait d'union partout :


> Cependant, il est également possible, en accord avec les _Rectifications de l’orthographe_ proposées par le Conseil supérieur de la langue française et parues au _Journal officiel_ du 6 décembre 1990 (partie II), de lier par un trait d’union tous les éléments qui composent le nombre, sans exception.


Mais elle dit explicitement dans celui sur les rectifications (cf. § 1) que _million_ et _milliard_ font exception :


> Tous les numéraux formant un nombre complexe sont reliés par des traits d’union, y compris ceux qui sont supérieurs à cent. On écrira donc : _vingt-et-un _;_ mille-six-cent-trente-cinq. __Milliard, million et millier, _étant des noms, ne sont pas concernés par cette rectification.



Le Conjugueur :


> En 1990, L'Académie française a introduit une réforme de l'orthographe qui simplifie l'écriture des nombres pas trop grands. *Tous* les numéraux composés sont unis par un trait d'union : _trois-cent-vingt-quatre_. Mais comme il faut toujours une exception, la voici : cette règle ne  s'applique pas aux noms tels que millier, million et milliard. Pour eux,  il ne faut pas mettre de traits d'union : _trente-deux millions deux-cent-vingt-trois_. De nombreux ouvrages reviennent sur cette règle et l'usage veut maintenant que l'on mette un trait d'union partout.



Certains disent en effet qu'il s'agit là d'une mauvaise interprétation des rectifications :


> Il est vrai que, dans un premier temps, le grand grammairien belge André Goosse avait fait une autre interprétation, excluant "million" et "milliard" de la règle. Mais le texte officiel ne fait pas cette distinction, qui ne fait qu'induire une complication supplémentaire.



Le site officiel de la nouvelle orthographe indique qu'il faut un trait d'union strictement partout en citant un exemple avec _million_ :


> Les numéraux composés sont systématiquement reliés par des traits d'union. […] _un-million-cent_



La BDL est également en faveur d'un trait d'union entre tous les termes d'un même nombre, quel qu'il soit :


> Les numéraux composés sont systématiquement reliés par des traits d’union, y compris ceux formés avec _million_, _milliard_, _trillion_, etc. (exemples :_ trente-et-un-mille-huit-cent-vingt-deux_,_ deux-millions-sept-cent-mille_,_ cent-deuxième_,_ deux-cents quarts_).



En bref :

_un million sept cent quarante et un mille deux_ (orthographe traditionnelle)
_un million sept-cent-quarante-et-un-mille-deux_ (orthographe rectifiée de 1990 interprétée d'une certaine façon)
_un-million-sept-cent-quarante-et-un-mille-deux_ (orthographe rectifiée de 1990 interprétée d'une autre manière)
Quant à moi, je trouve cette recrudescence de traits d'union particulièrement laide et par ailleurs totalement inutile. J'en reste donc à l'orthographe traditionnelle.


----------

